# Desperately Seeking Woodtek Matchmaker or JDS Multi-Router!



## divinicus (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I just joined this forum, I am a cabinetmaker and house renovator working on Victorian houses in Staten Island, New York.

Recently, I ran into some issues trying to make tenons on long rails and aprons for tables I'm building. 

Primarily, I've been using Martin Godfrey's Woodrat WR-5 and Leigh's FMT Jig to do mortise-and-tenon operations, but both of these rigs don't work very well with long workpieces that have to be tenoned.

So, I am DESPERATE to find a second-hand Woodtek Matchmaker routing machine. 

I'd also be very interested in a used JDS Multi-Router.

Two of them just sold on Craig's list this week for between $200-$300.

If ANYONE has one they'd like to sell, please contact me right away.

I'll pay all shipping costs to Staten Island, New York 10301.

I'm ready to purchase today, so don't delay.

Many thanks in advance, glad to be a part of this group.

Cheers,

Gary Brant
Staten Island, New York 10301
917-378-2525


----------



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi as I have told the others spend a little more and get a better machine. richlinemachines.com


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Gary, my husband works for Woodworker's Supply, and he might have access to someone who wants to get rid of a MatchMaker. We will NOT part with ours--it's too valuable for us to part with. I'll check with him in the morning (he's already gone to bed) and see what he can find out.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Gary, David checked around today and didn't find anyone who wants to part with a Matchmaker. Usually those who buy this machine are users and aren't inclined to get rid of it (like us). I'll keep my eyes and ears open, and I'll post your request on two other forums where I'm a member, and see if I get any bites.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Gary, did you ever find a Matchmaker??


----------



## Lesnick (Jul 24, 2012)

*Matchmaker*

Hi guys I see that this thread is quite old but I do have a matchmaker that I need to sell. So if either of you know anyone that's interested please let me know, thanks.


----------



## DGabriner (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a matchmaker with several accessories I would consider selling as well.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DGabriner said:


> I have a matchmaker with several accessories I would consider selling as well.


They probably don't need one now, this thread was posted back in 2012.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> They probably don't need one now, this thread was posted back in 2012.


2008, then revived in 2012. Guess it comes back about every 4 years


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The General said:


> Hi as I have told the others spend a little more and get a better machine. ****************.com


??????????????

What does this reply have to do with this topic?

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Also note the classified section is for the purpose of buying and selling, not the tool forum.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's a horizontal router/mortiser*

Our own Al B Thayer has plans for them on You Tube:


----------



## BobB (Aug 27, 2019)

*JDS Multi-Router For Sale*

I have a JDS Multi-Router for sale for $2200. It has air clamps and comes with a Bosch router and several templates. I also have access to very reasonable freight shipping. Drop me a note if interested.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Bob,
Don't hold your breath. The original post was in February, ELEVEN years ago.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I had no idea what a "JDS Multi-Router" is, so I looked it up. What an innovative gadget!

At the prices I see for these things, I wonder if a CNC machine could do what this jig does, at a similar price point, but with a lot more versatility for many other tasks as well. One trick would be mounting the boards so that the CNC could do its work on the ends. The other trick would be finding or making the CNC programs to cut the joinery. I do not have much knowledge of CNC, yet. I did a quick web search, and here is the first example I found, a YouTube video of a guy making lots of mortise and tenon joints on a CNC for a baby crib:





The Woodsmith Shop television show featured a home-built combination router table with a mortising attachment in Season 11. The most recent seasons' plans are free online, but become paid plans once they stop airing that season's shows. I keep thinking about building one for myself, but it will take up too much space. (Besides, I recently got a cabinet table saw, and will probably build a router table for one end.) 

Get the combination router table plans now, while you can:
http://media.woodsmith.com/videoedition/plans/combination-router-table.pdf


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*router lift plans ...*



woodnthings said:


> Our own Al B Thayer has plans for them on You Tube:
> Mortise Machine router1 - YouTube



Al's plans are now here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RightSide-...089133?hash=item441e1e76ed:g:0xAAAOSw1XdUWb~v


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=16&v=TJZe8e1BsX0


My question is which is more important to make with this device, the mortise or the tenon? I make my tenons on the bandsaw, quickly and accurately with depth stops on the fence in two different positions.












For mortises, I like to use a self centering jig and a hand held router:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I guess a matchmaker is what I'm looking for to make knapp joints..


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

I have used my Leigh FMT Pro jig clamped facing backwards on the hand rail of my neighbor's 2nd floor deck (with his permission). You have to reach around it, but it worked well. The long work piece just hangs down past the deck, and with my project, almost to the ground. I also used it once on the edge of my shop attic pull-down stairway so the work piece would hang down through the opening. There are ways. You just have to think a bit outside the box.

Charley


----------



## rich.hujar (4 mo ago)

divinicus said:


> Hello Everyone, I just joined this forum, I am a cabinetmaker and house renovator working on Victorian houses in Staten Island, New York. Recently, I ran into some issues trying to make tenons on long rails and aprons for tables I'm building. Primarily, I've been using Martin Godfrey's Woodrat WR-5 and Leigh's FMT Jig to do mortise-and-tenon operations, but both of these rigs don't work very well with long workpieces that have to be tenoned. So, I am DESPERATE to find a second-hand Woodtek Matchmaker routing machine. I'd also be very interested in a used JDS Multi-Router. Two of them just sold on Craig's list this week for between $200-$300. If ANYONE has one they'd like to sell, please contact me right away. I'll pay all shipping costs to Staten Island, New York 10301. I'm ready to purchase today, so don't delay. Many thanks in advance, glad to be a part of this group. Cheers, Gary Brant Staten Island, New York 10301 917-378-2525


 Are you still looking for a Matchmaker ? if so my email is [email protected]


----------



## rich.hujar (4 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> I guess a matchmaker is what I'm looking for to make knapp joints..


I have one available if you are still looking 
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@rich.hujar
welcome the forum

did you notice this is from 2008
he was only around few days
Joined Feb 21, 2008
Last seen Feb 24, 2008


----------

